# Alright, here's my ride. :)



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Finally I feel smart enough to post multiple pics of my car taken with my new digital cam. 

Here's a side view:









Interior:










Rear view:









I'll take constructive criticism, and advice. I'll post pics of the Altima, as soon as it gets back home.


BTW, the house in the background of my rearview pic is NOT my house. Stupid ******** won't move out, though, and have turned their yard into a junkyard. There are five dead cars there, including one b14 Sentra.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......that bungee cord must drive you nuts  i know it would me lol.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice.... SLAM DAT MOFO!


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Looks clean. I am not a big fan of the air freshner.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

first step.drop and take off wheel covers or get new1's 2 paint
second step...ionno.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i usually wouldnt say this but i think you should start with rims. i dont like those cap covers.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Rims then stuff it man... plus the manditory fartcan muffler. 74 H.P. increase. haha!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice car, clean and a unique color. Fo sho lose those hubcaps and get the tint. Throw them hubs in the ********' yard!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> *Rims then stuff it man... plus the manditory fartcan muffler. 74 H.P. increase. haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, he is a police officer or something similar, so I dont think he will have a loud exhaust. lol


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

clean ride. As everyone said, get rims and drop it.
I'd also replace that steel antenna with the short black one.

Since you're an officer, i recommend a gun rack and a searchlight too. 
You could also paint the gauge panels silver....
paint the side side moulding black...
just some suggestions...


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> *By the way, he is a police officer or something similar, so I dont think he will have a loud exhaust. lol *


Sarcasm speaks softly though type. I'm sorry if you missed it. I was joking about the "fartcan" exhaust because all the ricers have it.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> *Rims then stuff it man... plus the manditory fartcan muffler. 74 H.P. increase. haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooh, I like those rims. What kind are tehy?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

17" BBS RGR... compliments of www.tirerack.com $429

Quick link here!!! It's on the end of the 2nd list. (when size filtered by 17")


----------

